# French Guiana trip



## pato_chacoana (Feb 11, 2008)

Hey all, 
I'm planing a field trip to French Guiana. I'm a Theraphosa fan and I've always wanted to see them in the wild; after years of reading hundreds of times the Sam Marshall stories, I can't wait any longer!!
It's not my first field trip, but it is to the Amazonas rainfores. Any way, please any info is highly appreciated!!

Best regards,
Pato.


----------



## M.F.Bagaturov (Apr 8, 2008)

Pato, if You not go yet, find some Tropidurous (Urocentron) azureus lagardos for me please!!!
This is as sweet as Theraphosa 
If You need some info on F.Guyana t's mail me, I will look for the info for You.


----------



## pato_chacoana (Apr 9, 2008)

Will do!, thank you my friend!

Pato.


----------

